# Why do all of Google's apps/mobile websites fail?



## uRabbit (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed this? I use Google Docs every day. I am now on Google+ and try to use the mobile site and app. I use gmail (tho only from Mail.app). I use Google Groups (mainly for support w/ G-products). They all fail.

More info:
G+: the app and mobile web are dumbed-down shoddy versions of G+. So much so, that it feels like an entirely different service.
Groups: When following a link from Mail.app to Safari.app that should take me to a discussion I am involved in, it instead takes me to the root directory of that discussion (in this case, Google+ Discussions). And since I cannot get into the section where it shows My Groups, and since there is no option to view my subscribed threads, I had to use the search feature to find my discussion!
Docs: editing on mobile on G Docs is a chore! It may act as tho you are not signed in, and you will have to tap Sign In to edit, or it just may act like the doc is locked and not let you edit at all. This has forced me to download such apps like Documents 2 in order to edit my G Docs. However, since Documents 2 cannot overwrite current docs, it will instead create a new doc. Not good, considering my docs are shared with other users, more specifically those following a link from my personal finances blog. 

That's about it for now... But has anyone else noticed Google's blatant lack of support for mobile web? Possibly because of their production of apps for Android...


----------

